# Ice Road Truckers



## cat-face timber (Jun 11, 2010)

I like this show, but I do not know how realistic it is?
Does this happen like it does on TV?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 11, 2010)

I doubt TV shows exactly how anything happens.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## cuznguido (Jun 12, 2010)

Well if showing it like it really is means that they find stupidest, foulest-mouthed people available and wire them for sound so that the rest of the world can laugh at them, then yeah, it's very realistic. The token blonde is the exception though. She is there strictly because of her superior intellect and skill. Yep, very realistic.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 12, 2010)

cuznguido said:


> Well if showing it like it really is means that they find stupidest, foulest-mouthed people available and wire them for sound so that the rest of the world can laugh at them, then yeah, it's very realistic. The token blonde is the exception though. She is there strictly because of her superior intellect and skill. Yep, very realistic.



Yep. I love it. Everyone else is dressed in cold weather gear and there she is in tight jeans.

Harry K


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 13, 2010)

cuznguido said:


> Well if showing it like it really is means that they find stupidest, foulest-mouthed people available and wire them for sound so that the rest of the world can laugh at them, then yeah, it's very realistic. The token blonde is the exception though. She is there strictly because of her superior intellect and skill. Yep, very realistic.



She is only there so I can look at her! ROFL :chainsawguy:


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been around trucks my entire life, granted mostly log trucks, but over some very bad roads, very snowy/icy.
I find myself liking the show but not thinking it is very realistic, it is just for entertainment purposes.
The woman there, is a joke!!!
She may know how to drive, but I guarantee that when she broke down last season and every swinging .... was there to help??? If that was me broke down a guy or 2 might have stopped, but all the drivers not likely.

my 2 cents...


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 15, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> If that was me broke down a guy or 2 might have stopped, but all the drivers not likely.



Gotta get yourself some of those tight jeans...


----------



## Torin (Jun 15, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Gotta get yourself some of those tight jeans...



No pictures, if you do.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 15, 2010)

Torin said:


> No pictures, if you do.



The mental picture is still resonating. I don't think I will ever recover.

Harry K


----------



## Torin (Jun 15, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> The mental picture is still resonating. I don't think I will ever recover.
> 
> Harry K



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, this is not nice...

My dogs say I look good in my tight jeans


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 16, 2010)

I find it halarius how Hugh doesn't know how to put chains on. He would never last in Maine.


----------



## peterupnorth (Jun 17, 2010)

Living in the land of -50F, have had occasion to cross rivers and lakes on the ice. Even managed to go for an unexpected swim. Yeah the show is a lot of drama and often notice the lack of frost buildup on mustaches, but driving on that stuff is tense. It cracks, moves, changes constantly. Breaking through a river is almost assured death.
I remember being one of the first ones across one winter and came up to this guy who was flooding the ice to build it up. I asked him if it was safe to drive across. He thought about it for a moment, and said, "should be". I drive across to find another guy flooding from that end, who said I shouldn't plan on coming back, ice won't be ready for several days!!
Heckuva way to make a living.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 17, 2010)

One question though.

Why not just use chains all the time?
If it were me, I would think that chain all the time on both drivers would be the safest?


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 17, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> One question though.
> 
> Why not just use chains all the time?
> If it were me, I would think that chain all the time on both drivers would be the safest?



Chains can be hard on tires and the road if they are used to much. They also give you a rough ride.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 18, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I love it. Everyone else is dressed in cold weather gear and there she is in tight jeans.
> 
> Harry K



Me thinks that there was a thread back in the winter about IRT, and someone from Fairbanks said they were filming then, and Lisa was not coming back this year, due to being "difficult to work with"...also, on the Dish Network program guide, Rick Yemm is still listed on the credits....


----------



## hearnoevil (Jun 18, 2010)

You mean Ice road Rick?

The guy they ran off the lot with a 2x4?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 18, 2010)

hearnoevil said:


> You mean Ice road Rick?
> 
> The guy they ran off the lot with a 2x4?



Yessir....


----------



## hearnoevil (Jun 18, 2010)

He was good

When he was talking to the old fellow...

"rick you remind me of me when I was younger"

Ricks answer..
"why was you retarded too?"


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 18, 2010)

Tire chains have both their good and bad points. One of the bad points is they can set up a vibration in the vehicle even at in town speeds. One time back in the 1960's I was running chains on ice and the vibration started a crack which ran up my windshield.

Nosmo


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spam*

Post #21 reported to moderators.
Nosmo


----------



## pops21 (Aug 5, 2010)

What about using studded tires?:monkey:


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 5, 2010)

*Tire Studs*

I have used studded tires back in the late 1960's. Haven't seen anyone using them around here in a long time. I don't know if a person is allowed to use them in this state now. I remember there were only a few months in the year studded tires could be used legally.

Nosmo


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 5, 2010)

hearnoevil said:


> You mean Ice road Rick?
> 
> The guy they ran off the lot with a 2x4?



He will be back... have you seen the clips for the show this fall IRT: Himalayas?


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 18, 2012)

*OMG you gotta be ####ting me*

I run my tree company in the summer and drive the dalton hwy in the winter. 1st of all from the perspective of a driver the editing of the show sucks terrible bad! The people they film with the exception of Georgie Spears, Timmy Freeman, and Lisa Kelly, are total dip ####s. The 3 Canadians are worse than the three stooges! With Alex as the Dumbest! And yes he is dumber in person than on the show! The film crew drives up and down the Dalton hwy like their asses are on fire from a bad bowl of chilli they ate at some oil field camp! They cause more drama and accidents than the rest of us can handle. That couples with the fact that they make billions and only pay the drivers a mere pittance coupled with a restrictive contract that doesn't allow them to do a flipping thing, and edit the story lines to create something from nothing ????? 
In short I'd say it's a fun show with great scenery but the interpersonal ca-ca that is created is pure Retardation on Parade!


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 18, 2012)

You will probably get some responce here but this thread is near 2 years old.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 19, 2012)

What a bunch of clowns,Rick has no business running a rig I would not let him drive a push cart.
Hugh is an animal and just don't give a ####,I would blow him out the door first time he was negligent, I wonder if he runs his equipment the same way?
The guy from down south with the bad attitude,the first time he gave me some of that his check would be in his hand.
Alex might be a little corny,but I think he would give you a good days work? 
I was up on the Manitoba road back in the early 70's not as a driver was part of a seven truck convoy hauling heavy machinery. Seven brand new Macks .
I was the mechanic with a new fully loaded service truck, great gig for me never even had to change a fuel filter


----------



## mikeypizano (Jun 16, 2012)

bigcat said:


> What a bunch of clowns,Rick has no business running a rig I would not let him drive a push cart.
> Hugh is an animal and just don't give a ####,I would blow him out the door first time he was negligent, I wonder if he runs his equipment the same way?
> The guy from down south with the bad attitude,the first time he gave me some of that his check would be in his hand.
> Alex might be a little corny,but I think he would give you a good days work?
> ...



That is one thing that annoys me about this season. Lisa isn't in the show this year either. The new drivers are pretty annoying and hard to like too. That kid is so arrogant it makes me sick.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, that deal with the lights on the first episode this year was complete crap, AFAIK. Lights are always ran off breakers, not fuses. Just another show, if I see it, then there was nothing else to watch.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jul 5, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> I run my tree company in the summer and drive the dalton hwy in the winter. 1st of all from the perspective of a driver the editing of the show sucks terrible bad! The people they film with the exception of Georgie Spears, Timmy Freeman, and Lisa Kelly, are total dip ####s. The 3 Canadians are worse than the three stooges! With Alex as the Dumbest! And yes he is dumber in person than on the show! The film crew drives up and down the Dalton hwy like their asses are on fire from a bad bowl of chilli they ate at some oil field camp! They cause more drama and accidents than the rest of us can handle. That couples with the fact that they make billions and only pay the drivers a mere pittance coupled with a restrictive contract that doesn't allow them to do a flipping thing, and edit the story lines to create something from nothing ?????
> In short I'd say it's a fun show with great scenery but the interpersonal ca-ca that is created is pure Retardation on Parade!



the show is good to watch to see how many mistakes they (the editors) make. Jackets disappear. clothes change in the middle of the scene. Ive even seen trucks change in the middle of the scene...

but really, who wants to see people drive up and down a road for several weeks...


----------

